# Prince of Persia : The Sands of Time (movie)



## Hawke (Apr 1, 2010)

[yt]UQ0rIr_405c&NR[/yt]

I never played the video game, but this flick seems like a fun ride.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 2, 2010)

A buddy of mine provided the whips used in the movie. Enough reason for me to see it!


----------



## Omar B (Apr 3, 2010)

Never played the video game but that movie does look frikkin' huge.


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 3, 2010)

I traditionally hate movies based on video games. But....Jake Gyllenhall is irresistable. Rawr!!!


----------

